# Общий раздел > Чувства > Эмоции и чувства >  Людей делает несчастными «синдром блуждающей мысли»

## Irina

*Примерно половину своего времени люди тратят на мысли и неэффективные рассуждения. По мнению психологов, именно это и делает их несчастными.*

«Способность думать, представлять ситуации, которые с нами не происходят — гениальное эволюционное достижение. Вместе с речью это умение характерно только для одного вида на Земле. Но в то же время, мыслительный процесс является чрезвычайно эмоционально затратным», — говорит специалист Университета Гарварда Дэнил Гилберт. Он же убежден что «синдром блуждающей мысли» является главной причиной плохого настроения, усталости и даже депрессий, собщает «Утро».

Ученые провели уникальную работу, в которой было задействовано 2250 добровольцев в возрасте от 18 до 88 лет. Более 80% составляли американцы.

Оказалось, что 46,9% времени участники теста тратили на размышления в ообщем. И примерно 30% времени активной деятельности они думали вовсе не о том, чем занимались.

«Во многих религиозных и философских учениях процесс абстрактного размышления, рефлексия называется высшим благом человека, возвышающим его над миром. С этим трудно спорить, но счастья такая деятельность явно не приносит», — считают авторы исследования.

----------


## vova230

Если думать только о реальном, то свихнуться можно.

----------


## Irina

Не согласна я с ними. Просто думать надо о хорошем, а не придумывать беды для своей головы.

----------


## vova230

Правильно, о плохом думать вредно для здоровья и это давно подмеченная народная мудрость.

----------


## Mouse

> специалист Университета Гарварда Дэнил Гилберт. Он же убежден что «синдром блуждающей мысли» является главной причиной плохого настроения, усталости и даже депрессий,


Не согласен в этом месте. Депрессия - можно сказать, запущенная стадия торможения. Когда человек испытывает кучу стрессов, для самозащиты мозг начинает реакцию притупления, снижая свою активность (чтоб не "перегрелся"). Т.е. вместо различных тревожащих мыслей, появляется новая доминанта, которая "заменяет" собой раздражающие эмоции. (что-то на подобие охлаждения). Однако, когда эта доминанта получает достаточно ресурсов мозга, она начинает действовать как паразит, подавляя другие процессы, и как бы зацикливает на себе внимание мозга, создавая порочный круг, из которого человеку трудно выбраться.

А еще, из личных наблюдений, когда мозг остается в покое, он начинает заниматься самоедством. Это такой орган, который должен чем-то быть занят. Только надо чередовать работа/отдых.

----------


## vova230

Верно, мозги должны трудиться как можно дольше. Длительный отдых приводит к отуплению.

----------


## Mouse

))
Хочу добавить, что ученые проводили исследования, и у людей, занимающихся умственным трудом (имею в виду, что не остановились развиваться окончив учебное заведение) больше продолжительность жизни и меньше риск заболевания разными болезнями головного мозга (маразм и проч.)) в старости. Так что, кто следует поговорке - "век живи, век учись" , поступают мудро!))

----------


## .29

> По мнению психологов, именно это и делает их несчастными.


Горе от ума.




> Просто думать надо о хорошем, а не придумывать беды для своей головы.


Не всегда это возможно...

----------

